# ‘It is in India’s interest to integrate into CPEC’



## Devil Soul

*‘It is in India’s interest to integrate into CPEC’*
By IKRAM HOTI
Published: September 5, 2016
8SHARES
SHARE TWEET 





PHOTO: ONLINE 

ISLAMABAD: Although the environment around the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has remained somewhat uncertain for over a couple of years, the situation appears now to have taken a turn for the better.

An Indian lobby might persist with opposition to this regional plan eulogised as the ‘game-changer’ slogan, but within Pakistan, a consensus can be seen evolving over the direction it takes in the near future.

*Modi spoke India’s mind over CPEC*

Is the political impediment in Pakistan out of its way? This question seems to be less relevant now than it was only about six months ago.

The questions most relevant now would be about the scheduled enforcement of the CPEC plan and the possible engagement of Pakistani investors in benefiting from it.

The regulatory framework operating in Pakistan, red-tape culture and lack of information about the plan getting onto the ground might be major impediments as far as the investing community is concerned.

The most relevant person to approach in this context was Zaheeruddin Dar, a former public finance bureaucrat now running his own consultancy organisation in the name of Development Analysis Research Team (DART).

About the opposition to CPEC from an Indian lobby he said, “it is in the interest of the Indian economy to integrate to this plan. It benefit the Indian economy to be part of the future facilitation available in trading with entities operating from Kolkata to Moscow and Beijing via Central Asia and Pakistan, Iran and Afghanistan.”

*Pakistan needs to block India’s move to become regional sheriff*

As far as the present regulatory structure and the red-tape culture in Pakistan are concerned, he said “there will be pressure on bureaucracy from the government and the business community to mend its ways. I do not see potential bureaucratic opposition in this context, so the situation might not be as cloudy as many people might conceive”.

Dar thought “a new regulatory framework might be in the offing as soon as the business community, both inland and from abroad presses for basic changes”.

“Chinese companies have already begun seeking joint ventures and takeovers in Pakistan in the run up to CPEC infrastructure layout on the ground,” he added. “As far as Pakistani investors are concerned, the sectors most of them might choose would be light engineering, foods and garments.”

According to him, there is a lot of information the government tends to hold back on CPEC from the likely and potential investors. It can be vital information to the intending investors whose main source of information is the official documents. “Such information is also needed as far as public and media are concerned.”

Dar thought the government might eventually liberalise the flow of information as far as CPEC is concerned. The law now in vogue to enforce access to information might also help in this connection.

*Pakistan aware of hostility towards CPEC*

“The Chinese companies and officials do not face impediments in getting such information through, but its free flow might give a boost to the potential engagement of the trading and investing communities with the CPEC plan. They have never experienced such an opportunity and the methods of availing them might be slow to become public knowledge.”

He thought a large chunk of the foreign investment for the CPEC projects might come from the Chinese investors. As far as consensus in Pakistan on CPEC is concerned, he said it was evolving and there was growing anticipation in Pakistan that CPEC would accelerate trade and industry, including the stock exchange in this country.

According to his information, the Pak-China relevant organisations and officials were engaged productively in exchanging notes on developments taking place as far as the CPEC infrastructure is concerned.

The first phase in this context would be completed by the end of 2020.

Progress on investment from the Pakistani entrepreneurs and the foreign investors might be seen between 2020 and 2025.

“The CPEC might show its most potential results by 2030,” said Dar, adding that it would be then that the region would see results of the entire activity from India to Russia and Afghanistan to the shores of Burma and adjoining lands. He did not think that there was cause for pessimism in the CPEC context. However, it was up to the institutions and investors in Pakistan to take advantage of the situation triggered by the CPEC plan, which might be unprecedented in terms of development.

The writer has worked with major newspapers and specialises in the analysis of public finance and geo-economics of terrorism 

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 5th, 2016._


----------



## Star Wars

Unless and until you can connect to CPEC to central Asia, i don't see how it is useful to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ito

Until Kashmir is settled, it is impossible for India to get involve with CPEC. Any Indian government that does that will loose next elections badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## footmarks

For that to happen, CPEC need to be changed considerably. It should then enter India through Uttarakhand, through to Himanchal , entering pakistan through punjab border. Much easier to build and not involving the disputed P0K

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Devil Soul said:


> *‘It is in India’s interest to integrate into CPEC’*
> By IKRAM HOTI
> Published: September 5, 2016
> 8SHARES
> SHARE TWEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: ONLINE
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Although the environment around the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has remained somewhat uncertain for over a couple of years, the situation appears now to have taken a turn for the better.
> 
> An Indian lobby might persist with opposition to this regional plan eulogised as the ‘game-changer’ slogan, but within Pakistan, a consensus can be seen evolving over the direction it takes in the near future.
> 
> *Modi spoke India’s mind over CPEC*
> 
> Is the political impediment in Pakistan out of its way? This question seems to be less relevant now than it was only about six months ago.
> 
> The questions most relevant now would be about the scheduled enforcement of the CPEC plan and the possible engagement of Pakistani investors in benefiting from it.
> 
> The regulatory framework operating in Pakistan, red-tape culture and lack of information about the plan getting onto the ground might be major impediments as far as the investing community is concerned.
> 
> The most relevant person to approach in this context was Zaheeruddin Dar, a former public finance bureaucrat now running his own consultancy organisation in the name of Development Analysis Research Team (DART).
> 
> About the opposition to CPEC from an Indian lobby he said, “it is in the interest of the Indian economy to integrate to this plan. It benefit the Indian economy to be part of the future facilitation available in trading with entities operating from Kolkata to Moscow and Beijing via Central Asia and Pakistan, Iran and Afghanistan.”
> 
> *Pakistan needs to block India’s move to become regional sheriff*
> 
> As far as the present regulatory structure and the red-tape culture in Pakistan are concerned, he said “there will be pressure on bureaucracy from the government and the business community to mend its ways. I do not see potential bureaucratic opposition in this context, so the situation might not be as cloudy as many people might conceive”.
> 
> Dar thought “a new regulatory framework might be in the offing as soon as the business community, both inland and from abroad presses for basic changes”.
> 
> “Chinese companies have already begun seeking joint ventures and takeovers in Pakistan in the run up to CPEC infrastructure layout on the ground,” he added. “As far as Pakistani investors are concerned, the sectors most of them might choose would be light engineering, foods and garments.”
> 
> According to him, there is a lot of information the government tends to hold back on CPEC from the likely and potential investors. It can be vital information to the intending investors whose main source of information is the official documents. “Such information is also needed as far as public and media are concerned.”
> 
> Dar thought the government might eventually liberalise the flow of information as far as CPEC is concerned. The law now in vogue to enforce access to information might also help in this connection.
> 
> *Pakistan aware of hostility towards CPEC*
> 
> “The Chinese companies and officials do not face impediments in getting such information through, but its free flow might give a boost to the potential engagement of the trading and investing communities with the CPEC plan. They have never experienced such an opportunity and the methods of availing them might be slow to become public knowledge.”
> 
> He thought a large chunk of the foreign investment for the CPEC projects might come from the Chinese investors. As far as consensus in Pakistan on CPEC is concerned, he said it was evolving and there was growing anticipation in Pakistan that CPEC would accelerate trade and industry, including the stock exchange in this country.
> 
> According to his information, the Pak-China relevant organisations and officials were engaged productively in exchanging notes on developments taking place as far as the CPEC infrastructure is concerned.
> 
> The first phase in this context would be completed by the end of 2020.
> 
> Progress on investment from the Pakistani entrepreneurs and the foreign investors might be seen between 2020 and 2025.
> 
> “The CPEC might show its most potential results by 2030,” said Dar, adding that it would be then that the region would see results of the entire activity from India to Russia and Afghanistan to the shores of Burma and adjoining lands. He did not think that there was cause for pessimism in the CPEC context. However, it was up to the institutions and investors in Pakistan to take advantage of the situation triggered by the CPEC plan, which might be unprecedented in terms of development.
> 
> The writer has worked with major newspapers and specialises in the analysis of public finance and geo-economics of terrorism
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, September 5th, 2016._


And give a lever in Pakistan's hands...No.. thank you... we will rather put our money behind Chabahar port...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

ito said:


> Until Kashmir is settled, it is impossible for India to get involve with CPEC. Any Indian government that does that will loose next elections badly.


Which is why India needs to grow up and get out of this "Short-term thinking" mindset. National policies should be decided upon based on what's in the best interest of the nation rather than winning elections. Unfortunately, it's pretty much the same here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

It isn't. Please tell us what India would gain by joining it.



Pakistan First said:


> Which is why India needs to grow up and get out of this "Short-term thinking" mindset. National policies should be decided upon based on what's in the best interest of the nation



There is nothing India can gain by joining a 'logistics corridor' project designed for Chinese requirements & routed through geotechnically unstable soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

A highway to Arabian sea through a beautiful terrain with lot of power stations..

No thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## gslv mk3

SpArK said:


> beautiful terrain



Not just beautiful, its unstable too.


----------



## Kaniska

The issue is that CPEC is only catering to the need of China through Pakistan...I sincerely hope that your CPEC project becomes successful or whatever is needed to make sure Pakistan progress economically is good for India and the region. 
A prosperous neighborhood is always good for nations.


----------



## kaykay

And what would India gain?


----------



## ito

Pakistan First said:


> Which is why India needs to grow up and get out of this "Short-term thinking" mindset. National policies should be decided upon based on what's in the best interest of the nation rather than winning elections. Unfortunately, it's pretty much the same here.



There is no short term thinking here. Accepting CPEC is tantamount to India accepting Kashmir a part of Pakistan, which no Indian government can do.


----------



## I.R.A

Devil Soul said:


> ‘It is in India’s interest to integrate into CPEC’



This is the reality better modi's india comes to its senses and leaves this false bravado and propaganda aside for sometime (better forever). Otherwise there is no point enjoying a never ending pain in the rear because CPEC would happen no matter how much modi whines and cries about it.

However, if modi is dumb enough not to understand ............ then may be to motivate him Pakistan or China should offer him some best spots to sell tea on CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indika

gslv mk3 said:


> It isn't. Please tell us what India would gain by joining it.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing India can gain by joining a 'logistics corridor' project designed for Chinese requirements & routed through geotechnically unstable soil.





SpArK said:


> A highway to Arabian sea through a beautiful terrain with lot of power stations..
> 
> No thanks!


exactly alternate route for chinese if sea lanes get blocked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

User said:


> However, if modi is dumb enough not to understand ............ then may be to motivate him Pakistan or China should offer him some best spots to sell tea on CPEC.



You're talking about Pakistan's role in CPEC right ? Selling tea while Chinese do whatever they want on your land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BABA AGHORI

Pakistan did not allowed Indian access to Central asia through Wagha - torkham border, I cannot imagine the height of foolishness if someone is thinking India will go through gawadar to access central asia... 

CPEC passes through the area claimed by India so there is no way India will ever accept CPEC route.

India and US will make sure Afghanistan doesn't give access to CPEC, this alone will make CPEC unsustainable until eternity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

gslv mk3 said:


> You're talking about Pakistan's role in CPEC right ? Selling tea while Chinese do whatever they want on your land.



You don't look like an average indian idiot to me .......... but if you want I will believe you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

User said:


> You don't look like an average indian idiot to me .......... but if you want I will believe you?



You look like an average stupid Pakistani fanboy to me. Keep daydreaming though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indika

gslv mk3 said:


> You're talking about Pakistan's role in CPEC right ? Selling tea while Chinese do whatever they want on your land.


Indian tea I suppose thats the reason why they want us to join. Guess what whom they will encounter 
It will become a horror movie of epic proportions.


----------



## I.R.A

gslv mk3 said:


> You look like an average stupid Pakistani fanboy to me. Keep daydreaming though.



Did I quote you? Did I ask for your opinion? You should have kept it yourself would have been lot better than telling me about daydreaming. The day you modi indians wake up it would be too late but who cares better you remain deluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

User said:


> Did I quote you? Did I ask for your opinion?



This is a discussion forum.



User said:


> The day you modi indians wake up it would be too late but who cares better you remain deluded



Wake up to what ? Chinese building a corridor through your land ? We have become world's top FDI destination while you lots were daydreaming about CPEC. And we will continue to advance as you folks daydream about CPEC & Gwadar becoming world's largest port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

Devil Soul said:


> *‘It is in India’s interest to integrate into CPEC’*
> By IKRAM HOTI
> Published: September 5, 2016
> 8SHARES
> SHARE TWEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: ONLINE
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Although the environment around the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has remained somewhat uncertain for over a couple of years, the situation appears now to have taken a turn for the better.
> 
> An Indian lobby might persist with opposition to this regional plan eulogised as the ‘game-changer’ slogan, but within Pakistan, a consensus can be seen evolving over the direction it takes in the near future.
> 
> *Modi spoke India’s mind over CPEC*
> 
> Is the political impediment in Pakistan out of its way? This question seems to be less relevant now than it was only about six months ago.
> 
> The questions most relevant now would be about the scheduled enforcement of the CPEC plan and the possible engagement of Pakistani investors in benefiting from it.
> 
> The regulatory framework operating in Pakistan, red-tape culture and lack of information about the plan getting onto the ground might be major impediments as far as the investing community is concerned.
> 
> The most relevant person to approach in this context was Zaheeruddin Dar, a former public finance bureaucrat now running his own consultancy organisation in the name of Development Analysis Research Team (DART).
> 
> About the opposition to CPEC from an Indian lobby he said, “it is in the interest of the Indian economy to integrate to this plan. It benefit the Indian economy to be part of the future facilitation available in trading with entities operating from Kolkata to Moscow and Beijing via Central Asia and Pakistan, Iran and Afghanistan.”
> 
> *Pakistan needs to block India’s move to become regional sheriff*
> 
> As far as the present regulatory structure and the red-tape culture in Pakistan are concerned, he said “there will be pressure on bureaucracy from the government and the business community to mend its ways. I do not see potential bureaucratic opposition in this context, so the situation might not be as cloudy as many people might conceive”.
> 
> Dar thought “a new regulatory framework might be in the offing as soon as the business community, both inland and from abroad presses for basic changes”.
> 
> “Chinese companies have already begun seeking joint ventures and takeovers in Pakistan in the run up to CPEC infrastructure layout on the ground,” he added. “As far as Pakistani investors are concerned, the sectors most of them might choose would be light engineering, foods and garments.”
> 
> According to him, there is a lot of information the government tends to hold back on CPEC from the likely and potential investors. It can be vital information to the intending investors whose main source of information is the official documents. “Such information is also needed as far as public and media are concerned.”
> 
> Dar thought the government might eventually liberalise the flow of information as far as CPEC is concerned. The law now in vogue to enforce access to information might also help in this connection.
> 
> *Pakistan aware of hostility towards CPEC*
> 
> “The Chinese companies and officials do not face impediments in getting such information through, but its free flow might give a boost to the potential engagement of the trading and investing communities with the CPEC plan. They have never experienced such an opportunity and the methods of availing them might be slow to become public knowledge.”
> 
> He thought a large chunk of the foreign investment for the CPEC projects might come from the Chinese investors. As far as consensus in Pakistan on CPEC is concerned, he said it was evolving and there was growing anticipation in Pakistan that CPEC would accelerate trade and industry, including the stock exchange in this country.
> 
> According to his information, the Pak-China relevant organisations and officials were engaged productively in exchanging notes on developments taking place as far as the CPEC infrastructure is concerned.
> 
> The first phase in this context would be completed by the end of 2020.
> 
> Progress on investment from the Pakistani entrepreneurs and the foreign investors might be seen between 2020 and 2025.
> 
> “The CPEC might show its most potential results by 2030,” said Dar, adding that it would be then that the region would see results of the entire activity from India to Russia and Afghanistan to the shores of Burma and adjoining lands. He did not think that there was cause for pessimism in the CPEC context. However, it was up to the institutions and investors in Pakistan to take advantage of the situation triggered by the CPEC plan, which might be unprecedented in terms of development.
> 
> The writer has worked with major newspapers and specialises in the analysis of public finance and geo-economics of terrorism
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, September 5th, 2016._



Illegal, disputed and undoubtedly not in our interests. It's in China's interests to get out of P O K & the current bi-lateral issue. Stop flaming and inciting hatred on both ends, till disputes are resolved. This is further proof of China's violation of India's sovereignty and its claims, the fact is, it cannot stop poking its head in other issues which is not of its concern.

China should start worrying about its backlash in SCS...


----------



## I.R.A

gslv mk3 said:


> This is a discussion forum.



Really....................... you thank other abusive indians for their sh*t mentality and then try here telling me its a discussion forum. Yeah sure.

You would have fooled me by trying to make it look like a serious discussion but you indians are so much predictable


----------



## gslv mk3

User said:


> You would have fooled me by trying to make it look like a serious discussion but you indians are so much predictable



Yeah I know. You're a troll & you're incapable of serious discussions.


----------



## I S I

I oppose this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

gslv mk3 said:


> Yeah I know. You're a troll & you're incapable of serious discussions.



Rich coming from an modi indian who thinks he is smart. But anyhow nice try. 

Why you indians can't mind your own business? I mean what's wrong in your genes? how you live this so much whining and crying? Pheeewwwwwwwwwwwww I consider myself blessed I wasn't born in that sh*thole, we don't value CPEC but hey we have to talk about it day in day out and that too on a supposedly Pakistani forum. I mean how low? How low you modi indians can go you already are at the bottom?


----------



## NirmalKrish

gslv mk3 said:


> Yeah I know. You're a troll & you're incapable of serious discussions.



There is too many to name, its like they are systematic deploying bots, ready to derail and debunk the substances in the threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

User said:


> Rich coming from an modi indian who thinks he is smart. But anyhow nice try.
> 
> Why you indians can't mind your own business? I mean what's wrong in your genes? how you live this so much whining and crying? Pheeewwwwwwwwwwwww I consider myself blessed I wasn't born in that sh*thole, we don't value CPEC but hey we have to talk about it day in day out and that too on a supposedly Pakistani forum. I mean how low? How low you modi indians can go you already are at the bottom?



Meh.... 

Stop whining & leave the discussion part to more sensible members.


----------



## NirmalKrish

User said:


> Rich coming from an modi indian who thinks he is smart. But anyhow nice try.
> 
> Why you indians can't mind your own business? I mean what's wrong in your genes? how you live this so much whining and crying? Pheeewwwwwwwwwwwww I consider myself blessed I wasn't born in that sh*thole, we don't value CPEC but hey we have to talk about it day in day out and that too on a supposedly Pakistani forum. I mean how low? How low you modi indians can go you already are at the bottom?



stick to the frigin topic, we are not talking about the evolution of Indians or the systematic breakdown of the DNA of Pakistani's, if you cant stick to the topic then stay quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Whether it is in their benefit or not, India has exposed her jealousy of CPEC so much so that she should never be allowed to become a part of it. India has launched not only the diplomatic offensive but she is also involved in terrorism and sabotaging efforts and thus she should be declared an undesirable country with no diplomatic relations, no cultural exchange and no trade until she changes her attitude and frees the IoJ&K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

User said:


> Really....................... you thank other abusive indians for their sh*t mentality and then try here telling me its a discussion forum. Yeah sure.


A lot of them do this some of them are really hypocrites man @django @Zibago @Mentee @PaklovesTurkiye
OT: We all know it's never gonna happen they're opposing CPEC why the hell they would join this project?
@Arsalan @That Guy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gslv mk3

war&peace said:


> India has exposed her jealousy of CPEC so much



*jealous *

Pronunciation: /ˈdʒɛləs/ 
*ADJECTIVE*
envious resentment of someone or their *achievements,possessions*, or perceived advantages.

Tell me more about it.


----------



## graphican

Devil Soul said:


> *‘It is in India’s interest to integrate into CPEC’*
> By IKRAM HOTI
> Published: September 5, 2016
> 8SHARES
> SHARE TWEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: ONLINE
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Although the environment around the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has remained somewhat uncertain for over a couple of years, the situation appears now to have taken a turn for the better.
> 
> An Indian lobby might persist with opposition to this regional plan eulogised as the ‘game-changer’ slogan, but within Pakistan, a consensus can be seen evolving over the direction it takes in the near future.
> 
> *Modi spoke India’s mind over CPEC*
> 
> Is the political impediment in Pakistan out of its way? This question seems to be less relevant now than it was only about six months ago.
> 
> The questions most relevant now would be about the scheduled enforcement of the CPEC plan and the possible engagement of Pakistani investors in benefiting from it.
> 
> The regulatory framework operating in Pakistan, red-tape culture and lack of information about the plan getting onto the ground might be major impediments as far as the investing community is concerned.
> 
> The most relevant person to approach in this context was Zaheeruddin Dar, a former public finance bureaucrat now running his own consultancy organisation in the name of Development Analysis Research Team (DART).
> 
> About the opposition to CPEC from an Indian lobby he said, “it is in the interest of the Indian economy to integrate to this plan. It benefit the Indian economy to be part of the future facilitation available in trading with entities operating from Kolkata to Moscow and Beijing via Central Asia and Pakistan, Iran and Afghanistan.”
> 
> *Pakistan needs to block India’s move to become regional sheriff*
> 
> As far as the present regulatory structure and the red-tape culture in Pakistan are concerned, he said “there will be pressure on bureaucracy from the government and the business community to mend its ways. I do not see potential bureaucratic opposition in this context, so the situation might not be as cloudy as many people might conceive”.
> 
> Dar thought “a new regulatory framework might be in the offing as soon as the business community, both inland and from abroad presses for basic changes”.
> 
> “Chinese companies have already begun seeking joint ventures and takeovers in Pakistan in the run up to CPEC infrastructure layout on the ground,” he added. “As far as Pakistani investors are concerned, the sectors most of them might choose would be light engineering, foods and garments.”
> 
> According to him, there is a lot of information the government tends to hold back on CPEC from the likely and potential investors. It can be vital information to the intending investors whose main source of information is the official documents. “Such information is also needed as far as public and media are concerned.”
> 
> Dar thought the government might eventually liberalise the flow of information as far as CPEC is concerned. The law now in vogue to enforce access to information might also help in this connection.
> 
> *Pakistan aware of hostility towards CPEC*
> 
> “The Chinese companies and officials do not face impediments in getting such information through, but its free flow might give a boost to the potential engagement of the trading and investing communities with the CPEC plan. They have never experienced such an opportunity and the methods of availing them might be slow to become public knowledge.”
> 
> He thought a large chunk of the foreign investment for the CPEC projects might come from the Chinese investors. As far as consensus in Pakistan on CPEC is concerned, he said it was evolving and there was growing anticipation in Pakistan that CPEC would accelerate trade and industry, including the stock exchange in this country.
> 
> According to his information, the Pak-China relevant organisations and officials were engaged productively in exchanging notes on developments taking place as far as the CPEC infrastructure is concerned.
> 
> The first phase in this context would be completed by the end of 2020.
> 
> Progress on investment from the Pakistani entrepreneurs and the foreign investors might be seen between 2020 and 2025.
> 
> “The CPEC might show its most potential results by 2030,” said Dar, adding that it would be then that the region would see results of the entire activity from India to Russia and Afghanistan to the shores of Burma and adjoining lands. He did not think that there was cause for pessimism in the CPEC context. However, it was up to the institutions and investors in Pakistan to take advantage of the situation triggered by the CPEC plan, which might be unprecedented in terms of development.
> 
> The writer has worked with major newspapers and specialises in the analysis of public finance and geo-economics of terrorism
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, September 5th, 2016._



India can get benefits by either joining CPEC or by creating its own CIEC (China-India Economic Corridor). India has choice and an opportunity to prevent Pakistan from getting a center-stage position.


----------



## kmc_chacko

Can any member tell me what is the use of CPEC to India ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

footmarks said:


> Mein tere ghar ko, kisi or ko kiraye pe de du to tu kya karega?
> 
> GB is our land, and hence we are opposing CPEC, as it goes through it.




Let's hold a plebiscite then. Until then, keep your mouth shut on G-B.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I S I

NirmalKrish said:


> stick to the frigin topic, we are not talking about the evolution of Indians or the systematic breakdown of the DNA of Pakistani's, if you cant stick to the topic then stay quiet.


Our forum, our rules. Who are you to order don't do this or that?!



kmc_chacko said:


> Can any member tell me what is the use of CPEC to India ?


We can easily transport burnol to India then. No shortage what so ever again of burnol in India. Isn't it mind blowing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

kmc_chacko said:


> Can any member tell me what is the use of CPEC to India ?


A diagonal link to CPEC has only one usage to India.. to connect India to land locked Central Asia... nothing more ...nothing less.. it will be a land rout to Afghanistan and beyond....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

war&peace said:


> Whether it is in their benefit or not, India has exposed her jealousy of CPEC so much so that she should never be allowed to become a part of it. India has launched not only the diplomatic offensive but she is also involved in terrorism and sabotaging efforts and thus she should be declared and undesirable country with no diplomatic relations, no cultural exchange and no trade until she changes her attitude and frees the IoJ&K


that is what your elite and its media stooges is telling you 

but the fact is unlike* pakistan who have only CEPC as the only thing to get a better future that too by collecting revenue* instead of using it to trade its own produce and slowly but steadly all kinds of small medium and heavy industries are decaying or daying in pakistan 

*india on the other hand has many heavy and medium and light industries and pharma , software/IT and service provider industry plus owr own internal trade(which genrates more than 60% of owr revenue)*

so the fact is we wanted/ or went for chabahar when pakistan stopped us in using its land to trade with afghansiatan and beyond and we want that to get copper gas and petroleum products from iran , afganistan and central asia 

*so its pakistan loss not making india its partner and not vice versa *as even without link to central asia owr economy is growing at a very fast pace but *pakistani economy is crumbling and only hope to make it better is the potential revanue genrated from CEPC .*.. Got It


----------



## NirmalKrish

war&peace said:


> Whether it is in their benefit or not, India has exposed her jealousy of CPEC so much so that she should never be allowed to become a part of it. India has launched not only the diplomatic offensive but she is also involved in *terrorism and sabotaging efforts and thus she should be declared and undesirable country with no diplomatic relations, no cultural exchange and no trade until she changes her attitude and frees *the IoJ&K



Re read what you wrote! - Now to say we are involved in terrorism?

India - (laughable at best)

Pak - OBL your chief guest! - 

enough said!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kmc_chacko

graphican said:


> India can get benefits by either joining CPEC or by creating its own CIEC (China-India Economic Corridor). India has choice and an opportunity to prevent Pakistan from getting a center-stage position.



There is already a project for expressway called BCIM Economic Corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

We don't need Afghanistan to access Central Asia. CPEC will help us to connect that part of the world through China how ever for Indians, with no CPEC accessibility, there is sea, there is Iran and one and only unstable Afghanistan. Also there are lots of if and buts like stable Afghanistan, which is highly unlikely, US-Iran improved relationship which is again very tricky business, and of course expensive sea route avoiding Pakistani sea waters.Make your pick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

gslv mk3 said:


> Meh....
> 
> Stop whining & leave the discussion part to more sensible members.



Whining ................ holy sh*t a modi indian is telling me about whining .......... this is joke of the century. 

Kaka munna try hard you are disappointing me at least your TTA was better than you at this. 

If you indians were that sensible I wouldn't be talking the way I am talking, you are lowest of the lowest and sadly you sit right next to our borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brickwall

Isn't sometime back Pakistan opposed India trade with Afghanistan,they would only allow empty Indian trucks to return.

Tomorrow after joining CPEC they will put more ridiculous condition,forget government which businessman will take such risks?

Unless trust deficit is reduced,i don't see anything like this happening


----------



## I.R.A

NirmalKrish said:


> stick to the frigin topic, we are not talking about the evolution of Indians or the systematic breakdown of the DNA of Pakistani's, if you cant stick to the topic then stay quiet.



Lecture your sh*tty people I am not interested.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

The Sandman said:


> A lot of them do this some of them are really hypocrites man @django @Zibago @Mentee @PaklovesTurkiye
> OT: We all know it's never gonna happen they're opposing CPEC why the hell they would join this project?
> @Arsalan @That Guy ?



Indians never had a wish to join CPEC since it has been launched....They have gone to such extent against CPEC that even Chinese think tank, probably close to Government had to issue warning to India regarding sabotage of CPEC/Baluchistan...

But if Indians are surely working on destabilizing Pakistan and CPEC nods then we are and should be returning the favor...The only things is that Indians make too much noise while we don't in achieving our targets.......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NirmalKrish

I S I said:


> Our forum, our rules. Who are you to order don't do this or that?!
> 
> 
> We can easily transport burnol to India then. No shortage what so ever again of burnol in India. Isn't it mind blowing?



let me guess i am talking to a 2 year old kid, i am sure your the bright apple of Pakistan's future!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

footmarks said:


> GB is our land, and hence we are opposing CPEC, as it goes through it.


No its not both AJK and GB residents hate India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NirmalKrish

User said:


> Lecture your sh*tty people I am not interested.



Intellectually challenged people do not deserve a response in substance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

NirmalKrish said:


> Intellectually challenged people do not deserve a response in substance.



Yep true for all you modi indians ........... the vermin who plague this Earth. World would have been better without you pests.

Now shut it Ganga ram and don't try acting smart because you are not, you cannot be .................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

User said:


> Kaka munna try hard you are disappointing me at least your TTA was better than you at this.



Yeah, I did saw how you got kicked in the rear by him.



User said:


> World would have been better without you pests.



We are not talking about Pakistanis here.


----------



## NirmalKrish

User said:


> Yep true for all you modi indians ........... the vermin who plague this Earth. World would have been better without you pests.
> 
> Now shut it Ganga ram and don't try acting smart because you are not, you cannot be .................



As i said intellectually challenged! 

Re-read what you posted! Breaks every single forum rule, but we will have the mods stay quiet on this one as well. Hence why i don't resort to off-topic posts. 

Anyhow. back to Topic! - China is doing everything correct for international isolation and there will come a time where it will need to take cognizant of its actions. Karma will catch up if not now then later!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

gslv mk3 said:


> Yeah, I did saw how you got kicked in the rear by him.



Oh please do tell me . I think I should have made him cry don't know why I spared him at the last moment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Then you watch this and you think.. What the Hell....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

GURU DUTT said:


> that is what your elite and its media stooges is telling you
> 
> but the fact is unlike* pakistan who have only CEPC as the only thing to get a better future that too by collecting revenue* instead of using it to trade its own produce and slowly but steadly all kinds of small medium and heavy industries are decaying or daying in pakistan
> 
> *india on the other hand has many heavy and medium and light industries and pharma , software/IT and service provider industry plus owr own internal trade(which genrates more than 60% of owr revenue)*
> 
> so the fact is we wanted/ or went for chabahar when pakistan stopped us in using its land to trade with afghansiatan and beyond and we want that to get copper gas and petroleum products from iran , afganistan and central asia
> 
> *so its pakistan loss not making india its partner and not vice versa *as even without link to central asia owr economy is growing at a very fast pace but *pakistani economy is crumbling and only hope to make it better is the potential revanue genrated from CEPC .*.. Got It


Sir, what our elite say or does is a separate issue and you know me that I'm against them and do not consider them our friends to say the least and some of them are downright traitors. 
But Narendra Modi has publicly opposed CPEC and it is no longer a covert policy. India should have been allowed if it demanded so from Pakistan but it directly contacted Iran and started investing in Chabahar but we have no problel with that at all since for CPEC at least two customers are confirmed i.e. Pakistan and China (the worst case scenario) and Gwader is a deep sea port and has no match with Chabahar and also Iran would like to be a part of CPEC and I see Chabahar as a positive influence on CPEC in normal case and neutral in the worst. Despite Chabahar, CPEC will have a lot of dividends for India but you took a collision path instead of being supporting and willing to participate...so regardless of what our elite says, we can see what India is doing with our own eyes.



NirmalKrish said:


> Re read what you wrote! - Now to say we are involved in terrorism?
> 
> India - (laughable at best)
> 
> Pak - OBL your chief guest! -
> 
> enough said!


Gwader is in Baluchistan and there is a clear evidence that India is involved in terrorism there in addition to RAW's involvement with MQM and TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NirmalKrish

war&peace said:


> Sir, what our elite say or does is a separate issue and you know me that I'm against them and do not consider them our friends to say the least and some of them are downright traitors.
> But Narendra Modi has publicly opposed CPEC and it is no longer a covert policy. India should have been allowed if it demanded so from Pakistan but it directly contacted Iran and started investing in Chabahar but we have no problel with that at all since for CPEC at least two customers are confirmed i.e. Pakistan and China (the worst case scenario) and Gwader is a deep sea port and has no match with Chabahar and also Iran would like to be a part of CPEC and I see Chabahar as a positive influence on CPEC in normal case and neutral in the worst. Despite Chabahar, CPEC will have a lot of dividends for India but you took a collision path instead of being supporting and willing to participate...so regardless of what our elite says, we can see what India is doing with our own eyes.
> 
> 
> Gwader is in Baluchistan and there is a clear evidence that India is involved in terrorism there in addition to RAW's involvement with MQM and TTP.



Sorry Pakistan's evidence cannot be taken into consideration, there is no validity - that is what you get for becoming the terror capital of the world! you have no credibility! 

ok try sell this to the world forum and lets see who buy's it other than china for its own interests...


----------



## GURU DUTT

war&peace said:


> Sir, what our elite say or does is a separate issue and you know me that I'm against them and do not consider them our friends to say the least and some of them are downright traitors.
> But Narendra Modi has publicly opposed CPEC and it is no longer a covert policy. India should have been allowed if it demanded so from Pakistan but it directly contacted Iran and started investing in Chabahar but we have no problel with that at all since for CPEC at least two customers are confirmed i.e. Pakistan and China (the worst case scenario) and Gwader is a deep sea port and has no match with Chabahar and also Iran would like to be a part of CPEC and I see Chabahar as a positive influence on CPEC in normal case and neutral in the worst. Despite Chabahar, CPEC will have a lot of dividends for India but you took a collision path instead of being supporting and willing to participate...so regardless of what our elite says, we can see what India is doing with our own eyes.


well sir as PM of india its his job to keep indian intersts forward first than gloating about freindship or justice and CEPC is passing through the land which pakistan occupied when it attacked india in 1948 hence we have full right to oppose it as that land is leagelly not pakistani but indian land 

but CEPC might be the only ray of hope for pakistani nation to survive its ever crumbling economy and internal structures but same is of no value to indians as even without a direct contact with central asia we are growing at 5-7%+ for almost two decades now and future is brighter than ever even without central asian oil& gas and precius metals like copper , gold and titanium and uranium


----------



## gslv mk3

war&peace said:


> India should have been allowed if it demanded so from Pakistan but it directly contacted Iran and started investing in Chabahar but we have no problel with that at all since for CPEC at least two customers are confirmed i.e. Pakistan and China (the worst case scenario) and Gwader is a deep sea port and has no match with Chabahar



India's interest in Chabahar is even older than CPEC project.



war&peace said:


> CPEC will have a lot of dividends for India



Such as ?


----------



## war&peace

GURU DUTT said:


> well sir as PM of india its his job to keep indian intersts forward first than gloating about freindship or justice


Then you said it all that India's interest are in opposition to Pakistan and thus there can be no convergence. 


GURU DUTT said:


> and CEPC is passing through the land which pakistan occupied when it attacked india in 1948 hence we have full right to oppose it as that land is leagelly not pakistani but indian land


That's the most absurd justification by India, GB has been under Pakistan's control for past 69 yrs and do you we did not build any roads there before? so why is there a pain in India big rear end of the sudden over CPEC? 

So get a better logic that can stand a few rounds. This logic is pretty dumb and you know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BABA AGHORI

LA se Karachi said:


> Let's hold a plebiscite then. Until then, keep your mouth shut on G-B.


We have every right to speak.. that is democracy .. is it a new word for you ? for plebiscite, read through the pre-requisite and do your homework meeting them...


----------



## GURU DUTT

war&peace said:


> Then you said it all that India's interest are in opposition to Pakistan and thus there can be no convergence.
> 
> That's the most absurd justification by India, GB has been under Pakistan's control for past 69 yrs and do you we did not build any roads there before? so why is there a pain in India big rear end of the sudden over CPEC?
> 
> So get a better logic that can stand a few rounds. This logic is pretty dumb and you know it.


well we for last 69 years have been raising it but pakistanies in there corus of kashmir and peblisite never really botherred about it but now since its a leagel tangle your nation cannot ignoare it so making all the so called fictitous and funny indian conspiracy theories again CEPC .... funny naa


----------



## danger007

Pakistan First said:


> Which is why India needs to grow up and get out of this "Short-term thinking" mindset. National policies should be decided upon based on what's in the best interest of the nation rather than winning elections. Unfortunately, it's pretty much the same here.




I hope you apply this short term thinking to Pakistan.. We have economic goals but not at cost of outmr Interest.. So far that so called Game changer CPEC is boasted by pakistani mass.. The fact We have multiple corridors.. CPEC run across Part of kashmir which is not acceptablefor us.. no thanks, keep the game changer with you.. I rather consider GST as game changer than CPEC. Most of CPEC investment into the power sector in which pak lag behind.. but when come to India we are adding more and more power every year... we have our own vision, we are not depended on one corridor alone unlike pak doing now. may be it is first project in pak, so you guys might boasting lot.. first receive fruits of the so called project.. then argue with us.. till then take a chill pill.


----------



## I.R.A

NirmalKrish said:


> As i said intellectually challenged!
> 
> Re-read what you posted! *Breaks every single forum rule*, but we will have the mods stay quiet on this one as well. Hence why i don't resort to off-topic posts.



Tries telling me a modi indian whose country has a minster that called my country hell. You vermin have this habit of picking up fights that you cannot. Your interior minister is living proof of that.

Now spare me your bigotry and don't try your luck.


----------



## Arsalan

The Sandman said:


> A lot of them do this some of them are really hypocrites man @django @Zibago @Mentee @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> OT: We all know it's never gonna happen they're opposing CPEC why the hell they would join this project?
> 
> @Arsalan @That Guy ?



Whether it happens or not it sure is in their interest. However the burden of disagreements between us two is so huge that there is absolutely no chance of anything happening on these lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Then you watch this and you think.. What the Hell....


well the thing is muslim elite never learns from historical mistakes when mughal rule was in decay after aurangzeb and muslim elites contant faluires to check sikh and marthas gaining power they invited british first for trade and then militarry help now after independence it was yamrica bahadur and now its all weather friends and CEPC ..... if you know what i mean


----------



## I S I

NirmalKrish said:


> let me guess i am talking to a 2 year old kid, i am sure your the bright apple of Pakistan's future!


& here is the guy who will become the next PM of India because stupidity & douchebaggery is criteria of becoming shining India's ruler. Congratulations in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Arsalan said:


> Whether it happens or not it sure is in their interest. However the burden of disagreements between us two is so huge that there is absolutely no chance of anything happening on these lines.



Don't you see the hypocrisy, first they kept crying Pakistan won't let our trucks access Afghanistan, now when the opportunity is there they are trying their best to sabotage it.

Actually Pakistanis are to be blamed........... they are naive and soft otherwise we should have learnt how this modi indian mentality works ............. remember when they refused to play cricket, just to financially hurt us. You can be friends with your worst enemy but you cannot befriend a hypocrite who keeps looking for opportunities to back stab you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

GURU DUTT said:


> well we for last 69 years have been raising it but pakistanies in there corus of kashmir and peblisite never really botherred about it but now since its a leagel tangle your nation cannot ignoare it so making all the so called fictitous and funny indian conspiracy theories again CEPC .... funny naa


First of all it is CPEC so correct your spellings. Second, you have come up with even dumber argument since if your stance did not get any heed by the international community in past 69 yrs, what makes you believe that it will be any different this time and why your voice was feeble that it never made to our ears? Some doctor gave you and injection or what that all sudden you have started crying loudly and remember crying does not make up for logical reasoning.



gslv mk3 said:


> India's interest in Chabahar is even older than CPEC project.


Clearly the investment came after CPEC


gslv mk3 said:


> Such as ?


No spoon feeding my friend, if you can't understand the importance of trade for economy then it is not my fault, you should sue your teachers and school.


----------



## LA se Karachi

BABA AGHORI said:


> We have every right to speak.. that is democracy .. is it a new word for you ? for plebiscite, read through the pre-requisite and do your homework meeting them...





AnnoyingOrange said:


> Sure plebiscite will happen when Pakistan Army Moves out of P0K.. as per UN resolution.




The point is that no one in G-B wants to join India. Meaning that if a plebiscite was ever held, it would not become a part of India. So it will never be a part of India. Therefore, it is not your land, nor will it ever be.


----------



## NirmalKrish

I S I said:


> & here is the guy who will become the next PM of India because stupidity & douchebaggery is criteria of becoming shining India's ruler. Congratulations in advance.



Thanks I will take it as a compliment! For your enlightenment the choice of words and sentence structuring, show's the exemplary quality of education you have received. Surly world class!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

LA se Karachi said:


> The point is that no one in G-B wants to join India. Meaning that if a plebiscite was ever held, it would not become a part of India. So it will never be a part of India. Therefore, it is not your land, nor will it ever be.


there wont be any peblisite till kashmiri pandits and sikhs are resettelled in kashmir and pakistan vacates G&B.AJK and china vacates aksai chin as UN resulution was for complete kashmir not a special part


----------



## war&peace

GURU DUTT said:


> dont worry we dont forget and dont forgive as to what we had to suffer


Very well then...bring it on we are ready and you still have to suffer a lot 
A bad news for you another Baloch leader surrendered today..smoke it now


----------



## NirmalKrish

User said:


> Tries telling me a modi indian whose country has a minster that called my country hell. You vermin have this habit of picking up fights that you cannot. Your interior minister is living proof of that.
> 
> Now spare me your bigotry and don't try your luck.



For the record "what the hell is modi indian" sounds like you need to be educated on how to address people on a forum!

See there is a plain simple method to avoiding disappointment, just stick to the topic! the banter your outputting is well crafted, hated incited brain-farts, which does nothing more than stink and linger for a while but hold no substance or value!

Now my interior minster visiting was nothing more than a formality. Rajnath's credibility via a v Nawaz S. Please don't compare gold with copper!


----------



## GURU DUTT

war&peace said:


> Very well then...bring it on we are ready and you still have to suffer a lot
> A bad news for you another Baloch leader surrendered today..smoke it now


well good luck to you too 

dont worry wait for some time before afghanistan + iran & even china comes and joins the party to get there own sheres of influences dont worry abhi to khel shuru hi hua hai mere dost


----------



## LA se Karachi

GURU DUTT said:


> there wont be any peblisite till kashmiri pandits and sikhs are resettelled in kashmir and pakistan vacates G&B.AJK and china vacates aksai chin as UN resulution was for complete kashmir not a special part




You misunderstand. I was merely trying to state that plebiscite or no plebiscite, there is no scenario in which GB is a part of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

NirmalKrish said:


> Thanks I will take it as a compliment! For your enlightenment the choice of words and sentence structuring, show's the exemplary quality of education you have received. Surly world class!


Lol, a slum rat giving ratings to others. Classy

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

LA se Karachi said:


> You misunderstand. I was merely trying to state that plebiscite or no plebiscite, there is no scenario in which GB is a part of India.


well dont worry before 25th dec 1971 happenned avrage west pakistanies were thinking that pak fauj is winning in east pakistan and that there are rivers of love and brotherhood and peace flowing between east and west pakistanies in east pakistan.... if you know what i mean


----------



## NirmalKrish

I S I said:


> Lol, a slum rat giving ratings to others. Classy



I stand vindicated for the sole reason there is no parity between you or me! so please learn some manners before posting!


----------



## Pakistan First

GURU DUTT said:


> ok sir it CPEC ab khush.... thing is if pakistanies sitting in US lap for almost half a centuary and getting unaccounted moeny and weapons aid and political support from USA dint bother much about international politics or the work indians had been doing on it ever since does not means USA & its allies or the other powers would ignoare indian cause when there own interestsare better served more siding with india and now we will tell pakistan what is the real game and how its played dont worry we dont forget and dont forgive as to what we had to suffer


Man! You seriously need to learn how to write english. It's torturous trying to understand what you've written.

Back to your post content ..... You stated that Pakistan sat on US lap for half a century. Hmmmm, tell me, how does it feel seeing your Prime Minister (and Country) now in the same place - US' Lap? hehehehehe Actually Modi has taken it to a whole new level.

Just check out this image and tell me what is Modi doing with his right hand?







Erdogan telling Obama, "You naughty naughty naughty man. I saw that".....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BABA AGHORI

LA se Karachi said:


> The point is that no one in G-B wants to join India. Meaning that if a plebiscite was ever held, it would not become a part of India. So it will never be a part of India. Therefore, it is not your land, nor will it ever be.


What ever you are saying is an opinion and is thoroughly rejected by India. India have the papers of the land and land belongs to India and illegally occupied by Pakistan.


----------



## LA se Karachi

GURU DUTT said:


> well dont worry before 25th dec 1971 happenned avrage west pakistanies were thinking that pak fauj is winning in east pakistan and that there are rivers of love and brotherhood and peace flowing between east and west pakistanies in east pakistan.... if you know what i mean




I don't know what nonsense you're fed by your media, but the people of GB have no interest in joining India. Ask them. You should visit sometime. GB is no Bangladesh, trust me. 



BABA AGHORI said:


> What ever you are saying is an opinion and is thoroughly rejected by India. India have the papers of the land and land belongs to India and illegally occupied by Pakistan.




Again, we are not afraid of holding a plebiscite. We're ready when you are. And if there never is a plebiscite, GB will remain ours. So no, GB is not a part of India, nor will it ever be. So you can stop crying about CPEC now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

User said:


> This is the reality better modi's india comes to its senses and leaves this false bravado and propaganda aside for sometime (better forever). Otherwise there is no point enjoying a never ending pain in the rear because CPEC would happen no matter how much modi whines and cries about it.
> 
> However, if modi is dumb enough not to understand ............ *then may be to motivate him Pakistan or China should offer him some best spots to sell tea on CPEC.*



5000 + posts & this ? Derogatory reference to Modi - Reported.

@ Subject , two things , First, if India needs a road connection to / through China , India would develop one through one of its own crossing points along the Indo Chinese border . Why would India pay royalty to Pak to use its roads to enter China ? It would rather spend the same to improve road communications within itself to access China.

Next, joing the CPEC would amount to a tacit acceptance of the right of Pakistan to mortgage disputed territory to a third party.


----------



## I.R.A

NirmalKrish said:


> For the record "what the hell is modi indian"



The vermin that plague this forum ........... too bad they outnumber the Indians here. 



NirmalKrish said:


> sounds like you need to be educated on how to address people on a forum!



You sound like an Indian woman to me? I hope you are not one because I don't like disrespecting women be them Indian or otherwise. 




NirmalKrish said:


> See there is a plain simple method to avoiding disappointment, just stick to the topic! the banter your outputting is well crafted, hated incited brain-farts, which does nothing more than stink and linger for a while but hold no substance or value!



modi indians will hardly smell anything .............. they are already drowning in their own sh*t. Your English skills would hardly convince me to accept it otherwise.




NirmalKrish said:


> Now my interior minster visiting was nothing more than a formality. Rajnath's credibility via a v Nawaz S. Please don't compare gold with copper!



He came with a propagandist's mind, tried converting it to a political point scoring venue, and when he was replied aptly, and in manner that suited him left with his tail between the legs. And for your information I don't share any love for nawaz, hope he always has enough fuel in his heli to make it to delhi when the time comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Pakistan First said:


> Man! You seriously need to learn how to write english. It's torturous trying to understand what you've written.
> 
> Back to your post content ..... You stated that Pakistan sat on US lap for half a century. Hmmmm, tell me, how does it feel seeing your Prime Minister (and Country) now in the same place - US' Lap? hehehehehe Actually Modi has taken it to a whole new level.
> 
> Just check out this image and tell me what is Modi doing with his right hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erdogan telling Obama, "You naughty naughty naughty man. I saw that".....


so thats the best you could come up with 

but the fact is turkey against russia and iran is surviving till it has US&NATO support but USA is siding with india as it is been proven again and again that india though very difficult to nagociate with is always relaible and and hard working and intellegent ally while pakistan is again and again proven to be highly egoistic , unrelaible and reckless ally which changes sides very easily to whoever gives it moeny and weapons without asking questions.. baki lagge raho sannu ki


----------



## NirmalKrish

User said:


> The vermin that plague this forum ........... too bad they outnumber the Indians here.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like an Indian woman to me? I hope you are not one because I don't like disrespecting women be them Indian or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modi indians will hardly smell anything .............. they are already drowning in their own sh*t. Your English skills would hardly convince me to accept it otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came with a propagandist's mind, tried converting it to a political point scoring venue, and when he was replied aptly, and in manner that suited him left with his tail between the legs. And for your information I don't share any love for nawaz, hope he always has enough fuel in his heli to make it to delhi when the time comes.



LOL, i got my standup for today... hahahaha thanks bro you are one masterpiece!


----------



## I.R.A

third eye said:


> 5000 + posts & this ? Derogatory reference to Modi - Reported.



If I get banned for disrespecting modi believe me I will feel honored .

At least you should have known what it takes to be respected by your enemy but I believe you are heavily influenced by modi indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

NirmalKrish said:


> I stand vindicated for the sole reason there is no parity between you or me! so please learn some manners before posting!


Well, there is one parity between us. Our negative ratings are almost equal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan First

GURU DUTT said:


> so thats the best you could come up with
> 
> but the fact is turkey against russia and iran is surviving till it has US&NATO support but USA is siding with india as it is been proven again and again that india though very difficult to nagociate with is always relaible and and hard working and intellegent ally while pakistan is again and again proven to be highly egoistic , unrelaible and reckless ally which changes sides very easily to whoever gives it moeny and weapons without asking questions.. baki lagge raho sannu ki


Gotcha. I knew this "user ID" was being used by more than one individual. The last few posts clearly show this. Completely different style of writing and grammar used. What do you guys do? Create a bunch of IDs here at PDF and then use them intermittently? 

GURU DUTT Banned.


----------



## gslv mk3

war&peace said:


> Clearly the investment came after CPEC



No it doesn't.



war&peace said:


> No spoon feeding my friend, if you can't understand the importance of trade for economy then it is not my fault, you should sue your teachers and school.



Our trade with China at the present is routed through our major ports in west & south India and we'll continue with that.

Anyway, we're building some huge ports at Vizhinjam, Colachel & Wadhawan. It would be foolish to assume that Chinese would route their trade through a narrow two lane highway going over the Himalayas.


----------



## NirmalKrish

I S I said:


> Well, there is one parity between us. Our negative ratings are almost equal.



Incorrect, those who are allowed to leave negative ratings hold the similar mindset you exhibit. So therefore its a case of being trigger happy. Anyway lets not derail the main subject. 40 Billion china is investing in CPEC, a disputed territory is asking for trouble.


----------



## gslv mk3

Pakistan First said:


> Hmmmm, tell me, how does it feel seeing your Prime Minister (and Country) now in the same place - US' Lap?



We are not a vassal state of US, unlike


----------



## ThaniOruvan

When India takes Pakistan Occupied Kashmir it will surely integrate with CPEC.


----------



## BABA AGHORI

LA se Karachi said:


> Again, we are not afraid of holding a plebiscite. We're ready when you are.


Perfect - let's talk the business now...

Step no. 1 - read through the UN resolution - understand difference between the binding and non-binding
Step no. 2 - Take back the land gifted to China
Step no. 3 - Bring the demography back to pre 1947
Step no. 4 - Move all state and non state actors back from P0K and GB
Step no. 5 - Vacate and handover the land to India.

Let us know when you are finished -------


----------



## Pakistan First

gslv mk3 said:


> We are not a vassal state of US, unlike


Indeed. Check out Modi-Obama image I posted on last page. It'll surely tell you what kinda state India is in. LMAO!


----------



## Mentee

The Sandman said:


> A lot of them do this some of them are really hypocrites man @django @Zibago @Mentee @PaklovesTurkiye
> OT: We all know it's never gonna happen they're opposing CPEC why the hell they would join this project?
> @Arsalan @That Guy ?


Sanghi version of indians is way more venomous than an ordinary mullah  just saying, and why would Indians be showing any interest in CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThaniOruvan

Pakistan First said:


> Which is why India needs to grow up and get out of this "Short-term thinking" mindset. National policies should be decided upon based on what's in the best interest of the nation rather than winning elections. Unfortunately, it's pretty much the same here.



A Pakistani advising on politics ? How is it in best interest of India to accept CPEC ? Can you explain ?
CPEC runs through Pakistan occupied kashmir connecting Xinjiang and Pakistan, regions which are ripe with insurgencies.
And, in case of future conflicts India might have to handle one more theatre of battle in Pakistan occupied Kashmir supported by the Chinese. The real reason behind CPEC is China wants to bypass India to connect to the middle east which will remain a day dream until Pakistan occupied Kashmir is taken out of the CPEC corridor. It is high time that India attacks Pakistan occupied Kashmir and create instability before it is too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

BABA AGHORI said:


> Perfect - let's talk the business now...
> 
> Step no. 1 - read through the UN resolution - understand difference between the binding and non-binding
> Step no. 2 - Take back the land gifted to China
> Step no. 3 - Bring the demography back to pre 1947
> Step no. 4 - Move all state and non state actors back from P0K and GB
> Step no. 5 - Vacate and handover the land to India.
> 
> Let us know when you are finished -------




I don't think you get it. This discussion is clearly going over your head.

If there is a plebiscite, GB will not join India. If there is no plebiscite, GB will remain a part of Pakistan. So it really doesn't matter. _Either way_, GB is not a part of India, nor will it ever be.


----------



## gslv mk3

Pakistan First said:


> Indeed. Check out Modi-Obama image I posted on last page. It'll surely tell you what kinda state India is in. LMAO!



Your intelligence never ceases to amuse me.


----------



## Mentee

kmc_chacko said:


> Can any member tell me what is the use of CPEC to India ?


Unlimited access to warm waters of Persian gulf for making a great cup of tea


----------



## Thorough Pro

We don't want india anywhere near it




Star Wars said:


> Unless and until you can connect to CPEC to central Asia, i don't see how it is useful to India.


----------



## BABA AGHORI

LA se Karachi said:


> I don't think you get it. This discussion is clearly going over your head.
> 
> If there is a plebiscite, GB will not join India. If there is no plebiscite, GB will remain a part of Pakistan. So it really doesn't matter. _Either way_, GB is not a part of India, nor will it ever be.


Well, You are not discussing anything, just giving an opinion which was answered in post #79
Is there a problem with Reading *comprehension* with you?


----------



## Max

ThaniOruvan said:


> When India takes Pakistan Occupied Kashmir it will surely integrate with CPEC.



not before bharat mata get ready to take 150 nukes up its arse in direct war..

Azad Kashmir and GB are loyal Pakistanis, so u have no proxy there, only way is war...

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## LA se Karachi

BABA AGHORI said:


> Well, You are not discussing anything, just giving an opinion which was answered in post #79
> Is there a problem with Reading *comprehension* with you?




Clearly, it is you that has a "reading *comprehension" *problem. Plebiscite or no plebiscite, there is no scenario in which Gilgit-Baltistan becomes a part of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BABA AGHORI

LA se Karachi said:


> Clearly, it is you that has a "reading *comprehension" *problem. Plebiscite or no plebiscite, there is no scenario in which Gilgit-Baltistan becomes a part of India.


Then let the tussle continue, enjoy what happens with CPEC with a pinch of salt...


----------



## ThaniOruvan

Pakistan First said:


> Beta, last time I checked, that day dream you're talking about, is already a reality with several parts / tracks of CPEC corridor already ready and operational as of now. Google a bit and you'll learn ..... beta.
> 
> It is time for you and your fellow indians to wake up from your wet dream and read the F*** Off sign facing you on both Chinese and Pakistani borders.



Dadaji, the projects in Gilgit-Baltistan regions were implemented amidst protests by the inhabitants.

http://www.academia.edu/25012437/CP...it_Baltistan_Economically_and_Environmentally
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...conomic-Corridor-row/articleshow/53756256.cms
http://www.firstpost.com/world/prot...how-china-is-involved-in-the-row-2981588.html

You can try all the propaganda of happily ever after but no one gives a damn about your immature brigade and its half-baked rantings...Truth is out there....So stop sweating it out....
Real problem is when Chinese start working in Balochistan and Sindh regions....We all are waiting to watch the comedy/parody...



Max said:


> not before bharat mata get ready to take 150 nukes up its arse in direct war..
> 
> Azad Kashmir and GB are loyal Pakistanis, so u have no proxy there, only way is war...



Crap, I bet Pakistan won't fire a single nuke. It is just a deterant and has no proven capability.
Even if you fire one then mark my words, there won't be a nation called Pakistan after that. After a nuke ticks even your chinese relatives won't be there to help you....Firing 150 nukes at India is as much like detonating all of them and commit national suicide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan zohaib

Devil Soul said:


> *‘It is in India’s interest to integrate into CPEC’*
> By IKRAM HOTI
> Published: September 5, 2016
> 8SHARES
> SHARE TWEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: ONLINE
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Although the environment around the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has remained somewhat uncertain for over a couple of years, the situation appears now to have taken a turn for the better.
> 
> An Indian lobby might persist with opposition to this regional plan eulogised as the ‘game-changer’ slogan, but within Pakistan, a consensus can be seen evolving over the direction it takes in the near future.
> 
> *Modi spoke India’s mind over CPEC*
> 
> Is the political impediment in Pakistan out of its way? This question seems to be less relevant now than it was only about six months ago.
> 
> The questions most relevant now would be about the scheduled enforcement of the CPEC plan and the possible engagement of Pakistani investors in benefiting from it.
> 
> The regulatory framework operating in Pakistan, red-tape culture and lack of information about the plan getting onto the ground might be major impediments as far as the investing community is concerned.
> 
> The most relevant person to approach in this context was Zaheeruddin Dar, a former public finance bureaucrat now running his own consultancy organisation in the name of Development Analysis Research Team (DART).
> 
> About the opposition to CPEC from an Indian lobby he said, “it is in the interest of the Indian economy to integrate to this plan. It benefit the Indian economy to be part of the future facilitation available in trading with entities operating from Kolkata to Moscow and Beijing via Central Asia and Pakistan, Iran and Afghanistan.”
> 
> *Pakistan needs to block India’s move to become regional sheriff*
> 
> As far as the present regulatory structure and the red-tape culture in Pakistan are concerned, he said “there will be pressure on bureaucracy from the government and the business community to mend its ways. I do not see potential bureaucratic opposition in this context, so the situation might not be as cloudy as many people might conceive”.
> 
> Dar thought “a new regulatory framework might be in the offing as soon as the business community, both inland and from abroad presses for basic changes”.
> 
> “Chinese companies have already begun seeking joint ventures and takeovers in Pakistan in the run up to CPEC infrastructure layout on the ground,” he added. “As far as Pakistani investors are concerned, the sectors most of them might choose would be light engineering, foods and garments.”
> 
> According to him, there is a lot of information the government tends to hold back on CPEC from the likely and potential investors. It can be vital information to the intending investors whose main source of information is the official documents. “Such information is also needed as far as public and media are concerned.”
> 
> Dar thought the government might eventually liberalise the flow of information as far as CPEC is concerned. The law now in vogue to enforce access to information might also help in this connection.
> 
> *Pakistan aware of hostility towards CPEC*
> 
> “The Chinese companies and officials do not face impediments in getting such information through, but its free flow might give a boost to the potential engagement of the trading and investing communities with the CPEC plan. They have never experienced such an opportunity and the methods of availing them might be slow to become public knowledge.”
> 
> He thought a large chunk of the foreign investment for the CPEC projects might come from the Chinese investors. As far as consensus in Pakistan on CPEC is concerned, he said it was evolving and there was growing anticipation in Pakistan that CPEC would accelerate trade and industry, including the stock exchange in this country.
> 
> According to his information, the Pak-China relevant organisations and officials were engaged productively in exchanging notes on developments taking place as far as the CPEC infrastructure is concerned.
> 
> The first phase in this context would be completed by the end of 2020.
> 
> Progress on investment from the Pakistani entrepreneurs and the foreign investors might be seen between 2020 and 2025.
> 
> “The CPEC might show its most potential results by 2030,” said Dar, adding that it would be then that the region would see results of the entire activity from India to Russia and Afghanistan to the shores of Burma and adjoining lands. He did not think that there was cause for pessimism in the CPEC context. However, it was up to the institutions and investors in Pakistan to take advantage of the situation triggered by the CPEC plan, which might be unprecedented in terms of development.
> 
> The writer has worked with major newspapers and specialises in the analysis of public finance and geo-economics of terrorism
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, September 5th, 2016._


 i dont think writer did consider the time frame and tactically and strategically type of concepts here. because this CPEC may be very useful for indian economy but it is much much crucial or do or die matter for its enemy i-e pakistan. so if pakistan start reaping the benefits of CPEC and this start oililng the wheel of our economy which in turn put our feet on the growth and development accelrator then we would becom to be hypend with india and we would start getting leverage in international mainstream and specifically on dialogue table with india. so which indian fool can allow this to happen. i dont think so that indian strategist are so much fools are trading off between its short term benefit with its long term.
anothr thing might be that if this project come into existence then who knows that India would not change its policy in future.......
Author should be apprised that international politico is another name of gaining advantage and sustaining it no matter how much you loose in short term. he should be said that leave using the public attractive slogans.


----------



## Max

ThaniOruvan said:


> Dadaji, the projects in Gilgit-Baltistan regions were implemented amidst protests by the inhabitants.
> 
> http://www.academia.edu/25012437/CP...it_Baltistan_Economically_and_Environmentally
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...conomic-Corridor-row/articleshow/53756256.cms
> http://www.firstpost.com/world/prot...how-china-is-involved-in-the-row-2981588.html
> 
> You can try all the propaganda of happily ever after but no one gives a damn about your immature brigade and its half-baked rantings...Truth is out there....So stop sweating it out....
> Real problem is when Chinese start working in Balochistan and Sindh regions....We all are waiting to watch the comedy/parody...
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, I bet Pakistan won't fire a single nuke. It is just a deterant and has no proven capability.
> Even if you fire one then mark my words, there won't be a nation called Pakistan after that. After a nuke ticks even your chinese relatives won't be there to help you....Firing 150 nukes at India is as much like detonating all of them and commit national suicide.



if anyone especially ugly stinky bhangis from eastern shithole think our capibility is fake they are always welcome to try their luck, vajpayee tried but failed and lost 1800 malnutrioned soldiers without war, let ur bhagwan modi try again..
150 nukes are enough to keep gangaland in stone age, 

And doesnt matter if we live or not, we are always ready to commit national suicide at cost of 1,3 billion scums..


----------



## gslv mk3

Sorry Pakistanis. You can keep the logistics corridor to yourself. In India we are more concerned with our industrial corridor s.










Max said:


> 150 nukes are enough to keep gangaland in stone age,
> 
> And doesnt matter if we live or not, we are always ready to commit national suicide at cost of 1,3 billion scums..



Indian soldiers were good enough to divide another country with the highest rate of undernourishment in South Asia, in half.

140 nukes, much of them Thermonuclear warheads is enough to turn Pakistan into nuclear wasteland.


----------



## Pakistan First

gslv mk3 said:


> Sorry Pakistanis. You can keep the logistics corridor to yourself. In India we are more concerned with our industrial corridor s.


Congrats. Then why are you (indians) so worried about CPEC and obsessed with it? Your obsession makes us wonder if you feel being "left out". If not, then stay out and stay quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Pakistan First said:


> Congrats. Then why are you (indians) so worried about CPEC and obsessed with it? Your obsession makes us wonder if you feel being "left out". If not, then stay out and stay quiet.



Who said we are obsessed? The problem has always the route through disputed territory.

The problem is when you guys start ranting that we are 'jealous' of CPEC which leads to the industrialization of Pakistan. Quite rich, coming from a country that have nothing more than low end manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

Among several things, one thing which is not being openly discussed, due to obvious reasons, but is clearly on the radar of our eastern neighbours, is the fact that there are 21 Mineral Zones which will also be on CPEC route, and if was to talk about Baluchistan alone, then such mineral zones in Baluchistan would include Khuzdar (chromite, antimony), Chaghi (chromite), Qila Saifullah (antimony, chromite), *Saindak (gold, silver), Reko Diq (gold),* Kalat (iron ore) Lasbela (manganese), Gwadar (oil refinery), Muslim Bagh (chromite). Now anyone who knows a little about how to use Google, can find out that Reko Diq alone has the potential of wiping out whole of Pakistan's external debt. In KPK, such zones would include Hattar, Gadoon, Ghazi, D I Khan, Jalozai, Nowshera, Bannu, Chitral and Risalpur. The proposed Minerals Economic Processing Zones in KP included Dargai (chromite), North Waziristan (chromite), Kurram (antimony), Waziristan, (copper), Chitral (antimony), Besham (iron ore, lead), Nizampur (iron ore) and Mohmand (marble). 

The actual economic potential of CPEC and it's associated ventures is tremendous and cannot be calculated. What is extremely important is that we, Pakistan, continue diligently to ensure swift completion of the PLAN.


----------



## I.R.A

Pakistan First said:


> Among several things, one thing which is not being openly discussed, due to obvious reasons, but is clearly on the radar of our eastern neighbours, is the fact that there are 21 Mineral Zones which will also be on CPEC route, which include Khuzdar (chromite, antimony), Chaghi (chromite), Qila Saifullah (antimony, chromite), *Saindak (gold, silver), Reko Diq (gold),* Kalat (iron ore) Lasbela (manganese), Gwadar (oil refinery), Muslim Bagh (chromite). Now anyone who knows a little about how to use Google, can find out that Reko Diq alone has the potential of wiping out whole of Pakistan's external debt.
> 
> The actual economic potential of CPEC and it's associated ventures is tremendous and cannot be calculated. What is extremely important is that we, Pakistan, continue diligently to ensure swift completion of the PLAN.



Ohh but its 46 billion only .................. 



AUz said:


> Pakistan is on path to end it's energy crises by 2020



They have started saying 2018 and I may believe them because its election year you know.


----------



## Pakistan First

User said:


> Ohh but its 46 billion only ..................
> 
> 
> 
> They have started saying 2018 and I may believe them because its election year you know.


Google Reko Diq. 

46b is what we want you to believe.


----------



## gslv mk3

AUz said:


> Pakistan is on path to end it's energy crises by 2020, thanks to CPEC's projects and investments--while india will keep suffering from energy shortages for the foreseeable future.



You're beyond delusional. Ever checked the per capita? India has an installed capacity of 304 GW & is adding 34 GW to the grid every year.

Meanwhile Pakistan has an installed capacity of 22 GW & is waiting for Chinese investment to build more powerplants to add 17 GW. And what's the timeframe for that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BABA AGHORI

AUz said:


> Are you fucking stupid?
> 
> Who the f*ck cares about Afghanistan?
> 
> CPEC links Arabian Sea to Kashgar region of China---which is *already* linked to entire Central Asia.
> 
> Hence, CPEC will directly link Pakistan and GCC allies of ours to China and Muslim Central Asia...while indians will just sit in their sh!thole crying about delusions and hot air.
> 
> Pakistan is on path to end it's energy crises by 2020, thanks to CPEC's projects and investments--while india will keep suffering from energy shortages for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Once CPEC is built...Pakistan-China-GCC would be linked in an unprecedented way. Any military attack on Pakistan will be a direct attack on China and GCC, and their supplies/trade as well--hence, CPEC's completion will completely isolate india and render it useless for the most part...
> 
> Your only choice would be to join CPEC and submit to us. And that, you will do



Only a handful of people in this world can think that central Asian countries are stupid enough come via china to Arabian sea and does't know how to calculate shortest Distance, ROI and cost variance analysis... Applauds on your intellect level sir.


----------



## AUz

gslv mk3 said:


> Sorry Pakistanis. You can keep the logistics corridor to yourself. In India we are more concerned with our industrial corridor s.





Idiot, who gives a sh!t about internal indian roads and networks?

Pakistan have this from decades!

You can built 100 "corridors" that start from india and end it india  Who cares?

CPEC is a completely different beast--something india isn't capable of pulling off.

CPEC will link Pakistan with China, Central Asia, and wealthy Arab states through a gigantic integrated trade and energy supply route which we will control.

india is an irrelevant, isolated, obsolete state with no influence or part outside it's borders.

You are surrounded by Himalayas from North, indian Ocean from South, Pakistan by West, and Bay of Bengal from East....where will you expand to? Into the ocean?




gslv mk3 said:


> You're beyond delusional. Ever checked the per capita? India has an installed capacity of 304 GW & is adding 34 GW to the grid every year.
> 
> Meanwhile Pakistan has an installed capacity of 22 GW & is waiting for Chinese investment to build more powerplants to add 17 GW. And what's the timeframe for that ?





idiot, it's not about the installed capacity. It's about the energy shortages...meeting demand with supply so country can maximize it's growth.

Pakistan is on path to meet that demand and produce surplus energy in next couple of years--you are far behind.

Anyways, i'll rather care about building toilets in your country since india is literally the biggest sh!thole in the world with majority of population lacking sanitation facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Pakistan First said:


> Google Reko Diq.
> 
> 46b is what we want you to believe.



Oh bahi may apni team ka he ho kya ho gya hay? 

I know Riko Deq .................... it probably holds 52 million tons of gold. And who knows you may witness huge oil discoveries once Balochistan stabilizes totally.


----------



## AUz

BABA AGHORI said:


> Only a handful of people in this world can think that central Asian countries are stupid enough come via china to Arabian sea and does't know how to calculate shortest Distance, ROI and cost variance analysis... Applauds on your intellect level sir.





You think going through the massive trade network built by the largest trading nation on EARTH would be more "expensive" and with less "ROI" compared to going via poor, war torn, infrastructure-less Afghanistan and a mere 80 million country of Iran? You think GCC energy giants will f*cking given IRAN the leverage to control their supplies to Central Asian/Chinese market by going through Iran and not their ally Pakistan?

Kid, you need to grow a brain and learn basics of economics and geopolitics.

GCC-Pakistan (key!)-China-Central Asia is THE most profitable, and geopolitically worthy trade network for *ALL *the parties involved (Arabs, Pakistanis, Chinese, Muslim Central Asians)..

But you can keep crying alone because india, being the shithole it is, is left behind and can't play any role in international land trade networks 

But hey, you have your india-to-india networks and hell, you can trade with----SRILANKA!!! (IF they allow you to build a bridge) 

Great...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

gslv mk3 said:


> Sorry Pakistanis. You can keep the logistics corridor to yourself. In India we are more concerned with our industrial corridor s.
> 
> View attachment 331628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian soldiers were good enough to divide another country with the highest rate of undernourishment in South Asia, in half.
> 
> 140 nukes, much of them Thermonuclear warheads is enough to turn Pakistan into nuclear wasteland.



71 credit goes to bengalis, otherwise your inferior much larger malnutationed faced us in 65 and couldnt do shit instead its shame that triple in size army have to quit war and PM died with heart attack, 

71 shows that how pathetic you baniya are.. You need proxies and civil wars to win a war against 7 times smaller nation.. Shove that victory where sun dont shine... Only low life bhangi can celebrate it as victory..

As i said we dont care, just dare to challenge us, we will not take much time to send ur kind in vedic age..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

User said:


> Oh bahi may apni team ka he ho kya ho gya hay?
> 
> I know Riko Deq .................... it probably holds 52 million tons of gold. And who knows you may witness huge oil discoveries once Balochistan stabilizes totally.



 Bhai jaan, It's not 52 million tons. It's in ounces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

NirmalKrish said:


> Re read what you wrote! - Now to say we are involved in terrorism?
> 
> India - (laughable at best)
> 
> Pak - OBL your chief guest! -
> 
> enough said!



*India: More than half a century of of terrorism in the neighborhood, resulting in 100s of thousands innocent civilian deaths at the hands of Indian financed, trained, armed terrorists.... LTTE, Mukti Bahini, BLA, TTP...*

And that is just the tip of the iceberg!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

Max said:


> 71 credit goes to bengalis, otherwise your inferior much larger malnutationed faced us in 65 and couldnt do shit instead its shame that triple in size army have to quit war and PM died with heart attack,
> 
> 71 shows that how pathetic you baniya are.. You need proxies and civil wars to win a war against 7 times smaller nation.. Shove that victory where sun dont shine... Only low life bhangi can celebrate it as victory..
> 
> As i said we dont care, just dare to challenge us, we will not take much time to send ur kind in vedic age..


Relax bro. They have nothing but the same old rants (aka randi rona). Ignore them. Keep focused on what's ahead and keep showing them the F'off, we're busy sign. lolz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## footmarks

It is unfortunate that we are unable to keep our house in order, and have to rely on an outside power to tell us what to do, whether is the US, China or IMF. Yet what must be remembered is that for China this project is to generate wealth, not generate development of the people of Pakistan.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/gwadar’s-crisis.447802/#ixzz4JNR8lxQI


----------



## I.R.A

Pakistan First said:


> Bhai jaan, It's not 52 million tons. It's in ounces.



Na kar yar it's in tons, anyways let the delusional prevail for the time being, we have some serious things to do and it has not been our trademark to boast about things before we really have them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

footmarks said:


> It is unfortunate that we are unable to keep our house in order, and have to rely on an outside power to tell us what to do, whether is the US, China or IMF. Yet what must be remembered is that for China this project is to generate wealth, not generate development of the people of Pakistan.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/gwadar’s-crisis.447802/#ixzz4JNR8lxQI


For China this project is for it's own strategic goal (of OBOR), whilst for Pakistan, it is a GOLDEN opportunity to use it to it's maximum potential for Pakistan's benefit. 

Pakistan military and Nawaz Sharif Government understands this and are working together without any differences whatsoever.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Its a situation of damn if you do, damn if you dont for India. The more India oppose CPEC, more hostile Pakistan and China, its biggest and very powerful neighbors, would become. India can keep its hostile posture, and watch the CPEC integrate the regional business and trade going all the way to Russia, bar India , or take the bitter pill and join CPEC as a junior partner for long term benefits. Current Indian policy to somehow try to throw spanner in the works by resorting to terrorism and proxy war would backfire as no amount of backing by sugerdaddies in western civilization would guarantee Indian own internal stability if it comes to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## footmarks

Pakistan First said:


> For China this project is for it's own strategic goal (of OBOR), whilst for Pakistan, it is a GOLDEN opportunity to use it to it's maximum potential for Pakistan's benefit.
> 
> Pakistan military and Nawaz Sharif Government understands this and are working together without any differences whatsoever.


For once (rather surprisingly) I agree with you. It is a golden opportunity IF govt acts on the opportunities. Otherwise, you will be left with China pulling the strings, telling you what to do, where to do, and how to do. Not a good scenario, considering pretty much all your eggs are in one basket (china's) now.

Though it doesn't matter to us, so ignore if you don't like my point of view (and avoid abusing). Unlike in real world, in PDF discussions, we can give you genuinely good advise, and you can ignore us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

coffee_cup said:


> *India: More than half a century of of terrorism in the neighborhood, resulting in 100s of thousands innocent civilian deaths at the hands of Indian financed, trained, armed terrorists.... LTTE, Mukti Bahini, BLA, TTP...*
> 
> And that is just the tip of the iceberg!



what can you say to idiotic statements, just move on a laugh it off! thanks for the comic relief, but need to crank it up a bit more to get my vote! between step out Pakistan and say that to someone else, i would like to see their reaction!


----------



## I S I

NirmalKrish said:


> Incorrect, those who are allowed to leave negative ratings hold the similar mindset you exhibit. So therefore its a case of being trigger happy. Anyway lets not derail the main subject. 40 Billion china is investing in CPEC, a disputed territory is asking for trouble.


GB is not disputed. It's like saying GOA is disputed.


----------



## NirmalKrish

I S I said:


> GB is not disputed. It's like saying GOA is disputed.



Do not care - GB is disputed!


----------



## footmarks

Whole of J & K, including GB, P0K and aksai chin (part illegally leased to china) is a disputed territory. and this is the only reason why India is opposed to CPEC. Otherwise, India would be very happy looking at pakistan selling itself to China.


----------



## A-Team

Pakistan First said:


> Which is why India needs to grow up and get out of this "Short-term thinking" mindset. National policies should be decided upon based on what's in the best interest of the nation rather than winning elections. Unfortunately, it's pretty much the same here.



Exactly, and also opening route between Afghanistan and India via Pakistan. It is naive to block trade routes because of political differences.


----------



## I S I

NirmalKrish said:


> Do not care - GB is disputed!


Your life is worthless bharati troll.


----------



## NirmalKrish

I S I said:


> Your life is worthless bharati troll.



Sorry in all honesty how do you know that? some kind of superpowers we are not aware you have! stop derailing the bloody thread! 



A-Team said:


> Exactly, and also opening route between Afghanistan and India via Pakistan. It is naive to block trade routes because of political differences.



Going by the tone & tenor of the countries involved, there will be no mutual consensus, Pakistan being principle violator of peace, there is no scope for that to happen! Even in the case of something fructifying the infrastructure will be open to sabotage to suit the domestic politics.


----------



## I S I

NirmalKrish said:


> Sorry in all honesty how do you know that? some kind of superpowers we are not aware you have! stop derailing the bloody thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Going by the tone & tenor of the countries involved, there will be no mutual consensus, Pakistan being principle violator of peace, there is no scope for that to happen! Even in the case of something fructifying the infrastructure will be open to sabotage to suit the domestic politics.


You indiots have derailed all the Forum with your nasty stinky comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

I S I said:


> You indiots have derailed all the Forum with your nasty stinky comments.



Sure whatever helps you sleep at night sweetheart! with trolls, who cant have a intellectual conversation and mutual respect. So dont keep barking for no reason! fix yourself first then everything else will fall in place!


----------



## BABA AGHORI

AUz said:


> You think going through the massive trade network built by the largest trading nation on EARTH would be more "expensive" and with less "ROI" compared to going via poor, war torn, infrastructure-less Afghanistan and a mere 80 million country of Iran? You think GCC energy giants will f*cking given IRAN the leverage to control their supplies to Central Asian/Chinese market by going through Iran and not their ally Pakistan?
> 
> Kid, you need to grow a brain and learn basics of economics and geopolitics.
> 
> GCC-Pakistan (key!)-China-Central Asia is THE most profitable, and geopolitically worthy trade network for *ALL *the parties involved (Arabs, Pakistanis, Chinese, Muslim Central Asians)..
> 
> But you can keep crying alone because india, being the shithole it is, is left behind and can't play any role in international land trade networks
> 
> But hey, you have your india-to-india networks and hell, you can trade with----SRILANKA!!! (IF they allow you to build a bridge)
> 
> Great...









Please entitle your self, once chabahar is build, how CPEC is non viable solution for central Asian countries. Chabahar would be connected to Mashhad and, this route would be shortest, cheapest and safest.. safer than Pakistan and avoiding Afghanistan.
CPEC might be nearly everything for Pakistan but only one of the solutions for China and Central Aisa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I S I

NirmalKrish said:


> Sure whatever helps you sleep at night sweetheart! with trolls, who cant have a intellectual conversation and mutual respect. So dont keep barking for no reason! fix yourself first then everything else will fall in place!


So brave of you calling Pakistanis names on a Pakistani forum. Now this is what you can say real freedom of speech unlike Bharat ratshit & other defence forums where Pakistanis get IP ban for nothing. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## NirmalKrish

I S I said:


> So brave of you calling Pakistanis names on a Pakistani forum. Now this is what you can say real freedom of speech unlike Bharat ratshit & other defence forums where Pakistanis get IP ban for nothing. Enjoy your time here.



Go back and look at what you have called Indians in your last 10 posts! Don't cry and play the victim card, you have been venomous as hell! duplicity does not work for you! i am reporting you once again for calling Indians "ratshit"


----------

